# Bath time for Chloe --- deep sink is the best!



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Using a deep sink is the perfect tub for our fluffbabies.
I just lay a wash cloth down so she is not slip sliding all over.
The faucet swivels like a nice shower head.
Bath time is done in less than 5 minutes.
I just use Suave Aqua Clear shampoo which makes her coat soft and shiny. Then a spray or two to make her smell good then dry time.

Malts look like helpless creatures when wet..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Cute Chloe said:


> Malts look like helpless creatures when wet..:HistericalSmiley:


Yes, there is nothing like a wet Maltese!!! 
I just adore wet Malt pics, I must be :wacko1:.

I also enjoy substituting the word "SINK" for "BATH"
As in: "It is time for your sink!" 

*Chloe is such a sweetheart! *


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

She is just so darned cute!!!! :wub:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Cute Chloe said:


> Using a deep sink is the perfect tub for our fluffbabies.
> I just lay a wash cloth down so she is not slip sliding all over.
> The faucet swivels like a nice shower head.
> Bath time is done in less than 5 minutes.
> ...


That looks like a nice sink in a laundry room? I have to give my Rocky a bath in the guest room bathtub. He outgrew the bathroom sink and I don't have one in the laundry room. Do you notice any matts under her arms real close to her skin? I don't know what I'm doing wrong, but I always notice them there. Yesterday I had to cut some matts out. I make sure I don't rub him with the towel, just pat. They I dry with lots of John Paul Mitchel detangling spray, a low heat blow dryer and lots of care not to hurt him. I use conditoner for dogs on him too. 
What's funny is how small they look when their wet!


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Diane, I don't notice any mats under the legs on Chloe.
When I used expensive "shampoos for dogs", she had lots of tangling and matting.
The dog shampoos also made her skin dry.
One day, she ran out and the only shampoo I had availbale is the cheap Suave Aqua
Blue shampoo that I buy for my two boys. I noticed after that her coat is so smooth
and no matting at all. The feel of her coat against my cheeks is just to die for.

I also stopped using a hair dryer. The last picture above is about as dry as I can get patting her down then I put her down and she runs all over the house and she is dry in about half an hour. Then I brush her coat.

Yes, that is the laundry room sink. I never really used it until we got Chloe. Now it is her personal bathtub and the counter is her personal grooming area.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

lol I love the picture where she's just peeking out from the sink! She looks so cute all wet! 

so no blow dryer?... I've only used a blow dryer on my own hair for a total of 5 times.. lol so I'm not a fan of them.. Do you just make sure the house is warm and then pat her down well?


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Miss_Annie said:


> lol I love the picture where she's just peeking out from the sink! She looks so cute all wet!
> 
> so no blow dryer?... I've only used a blow dryer on my own hair for a total of 5 times.. lol so I'm not a fan of them.. Do you just make sure the house is warm and then pat her down well?


 
I only used the dryer during winter..now it's getting really warm and only about to get warmer. I pat her down really well. She hates the sound of the dryer.

I think they look like white ferrets when wet....LOL!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have always used a blow dryer on Rocky while brushing him or combing him gently. He doesn't seem to mind it at all. He doesn't get matts anywhere else. Just under his front legs in the crease. I always thought you had to use a blow dryer for Maltese? This is a good question to post...blow dryer or not? Rocky's shampoo is for small white dogs, not too expensive at all, then I use an inexpensive conditoner even though the shampoo has conditioner in it too. His coat smells so good and it's so soft. I wish he'd let me brush under there or comb...I'm ordering that table today!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Chloe is precious :] her coat is stunning too!


----------

